# detail a section. suggestions



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it seems like a lighter day so i will throw this one in here.

pictured below is untouched corner of my layout. underpassing line is at grade downhill with lowest point in the apex of the curve.










while everywhere else i have even if somewhat solid idea of finish, this section i keep going back and forth between several things. 
the pink skeleton of mountain is removable (free standing as the matter of fact). was thinking to create removable cliff section so it could be worked on separately (as there is nearly no progress here and i'm not married to it. ) with forest below. but somehow it seems not 100% satisfying... 

so, what do you see/would want to see happening there?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

If I recall, that corner is on a back section of your layout, right? What's the function of the hinged panel?

I like the idea of a removable hill section. I did that on my simple HO layout.

I'm limited in the imagination department, but for some reason my first thought is to see something suspended between the hills, over both tracks ... some electrical poles / cables, or perhaps an old-fashioned rope-walking-bridge ... the kind you might see in one of those Indiana Jones movies where it's barely hanging on by the smallest thread! Something to add some extra 3D visual depth, and tie the 2 sections of hillside together.

And/or ...

Some sort of small building in the flat corner? A run-down utility shack or similar?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

I like the rope bridge idea!!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tj, the hinges are for layout folding. the upper plate is sliding down in super-strut rails allowing to fold the layout and set it upright. at least that's the theory, never used that feature yet.

i was thinking about pedestrian bridge in a hiking trail style but somewhere about curve apex to keep it short and easily removable. but then the bridge also entails some sort of trail which means origin of hikers and destination... isn't it nice to have so many options


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I vote for jagged cliff and over hang, which would keep in the geographic continuity of what you are doing. Plus you can still do Pines at the base to give it scale height....Monstrous!:thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i think a rope bridge would be cool to. but you have to do what you want to do. not what someone else wants you to do.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Anton...I am lacking in the imagination department right now as well, just like TJ said. I trust your judgment over mine any day! I like your idea of a removable mountain/cliff. At first I was thinking maybe a body of water (being that it is a "low" point in elevation), but then I noticed that you have cliffs all around and thought you might want to stick with the cliff theme. 

I like the idea of a small utility shack too. I sometimes don't do well with too many options...hehe...it can be hard to decide! Best of luck in whatever you do...I will follow the progress with anticipation!

Chad


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton, I think the problem is the slope in the back....it's unnatural. I'd suggest asking yourself why nature would put a deep gully there, and what erosion would have done with that gully, over time.
Personally, I'd start just below your lower track and call that zero elevation. Put in a small stream that has burst out of a crack in the rocks around the curve to the left. Your tracks then are following the natural contours that stream created, over time. On the opposite side, a steep slope that rises from the stream bed; the max elevation of that side should be lower than your (to the left) uphill side of the mountain. I'd keep the stream narrow and add some tumbled rocks from the hillsides, and take the stream right around the curve to the edge of the table. The non-train side of the stream can level out into a scenic and secluded plateau: a spot worthy of someone building that rope bridge, a campsite, etc.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey again, Anton...I like Reck's idea. I was thinking myself that you could try for BOTH a stream and cliff. You can still use the walking bridge idea, after all going over a little water would be a great reason to have a bridge like that. You can maybe incorporate everyone's idea into that corner! He he! Do I hear small shack too?

Chad


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...or a rope bridge leading to a McDonalds?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks all,
again, the topic is "what would you want to see there" so anything goes. what i'm going to pic i don't know since chances are i will change my mind again half an hour later , lol

chad and reck. 
thats my sentiment exactly! - from one side, KISS and just keep the cliff thing going, on other side how natural that landscape can be if the tracks a re not alongside a stream... and the most upsetting thing it' like this area is begging to be extended...
choices, choices


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Anton...I am sure whatever you pick will be nice...you do nice work!

Chad


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Just start working on it, Anton, and let your hands show you what they want to create there. How about a beer cooler?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Complete (well, almost) off-subject thought ...

My kids towed me around the Storyland amusement park in NH last week. We saw a FABULOUS wood sculpture of a pod of dolphins jumping out of the water that was artistically carved from (into?) a large old tree. The original form and flow of the branches, trunk, roots, etc. must have inspired and dictated to the artist what the resulting sculpture should be. I.e., the tree "told" that artist what to make. Sounds corny, perhaps, but rather true, I suspect.

The point here (to Anton, perhaps) is this ... stare at the layout corner for some time, and eventually (as things develop in the rest of the layout) it will tell YOU what it wants to be.

(Probably in much more visionary ways that any of us could suggest!)

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

You could place a few camp sites on the hills. A simple bridge would not need a destination then as it could be for nature trails. Some wild life in the hills also would look nice. Let the scenery dominate and the rest be the garnish.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, TK. Anton, a fallen tree across the stream would be a natural pathway across for the campers, if you don't want to do the rope bridge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> it seems like a lighter day so i will throw this one in here.
> 
> pictured below is untouched corner of my layout. underpassing line is at grade downhill with lowest point in the apex of the curve.
> 
> ...


A hobo encampment tucked in on the edge of the woods, with a hint of a waterhole somewhere.

( a small stream running the length of the pink foam to the hill. Small waterfall off the hill where the white is.):thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and the resolution


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Water is a natural solution---it'll look great!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy fishing !!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

a river or a rapids with maybe some fly fishermen would be an interesing touch.


----------

